# High Definition Sample Boards Now Available From DaVinci Roofscapes



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

*High Definition Sample Boards Now Available From DaVinci Roofscapes*

06/16/2009*KANSAS CITY, KS -- *Roofing installers, remodelers and builders nationwide who are tired of lugging around heavy roofing sample boards now have reason to celebrate. The new high definition sample boards from DaVinci Roofscapes® are lightweight and have state-of-the-art high definition digital reproductions of DaVinci Slate, DaVinci Shake and DaVinci Fancy Shake.
"These unique sample boards have the 3D depth without the weight of traditional sample boards," says Wendy Bruch, marketing manager for DaVinci Roofscapes. "The rich color selection of the slate and shake synthetic roofing tiles really comes through on these boards. Plus, a textured surface accurately simulates the natural feel of the product."

Another way DaVinci has made it easier to transport the high definition samples boards is with a carrying case. And, product features and benefits are clearly listed on the back of every sample board to assure ease of use and accurate information during presentations.
"These sample boards will change how roofing contractors, remodelers and builders make roofing presentations," says Bruch. "The boards are no longer heavy to carry and bulky to store. These lightweight boards are impressive to homeowners and make for an unmatched sales presentation."
The new high definition DaVinci sample boards are available on a complimentary basis to building industry professional by calling 1-800-DAVINCI.
DaVinci Roofscapes has manufactured award-winning synthetic slate and shake roofing since 1999. The polymer roofing tiles are virtually maintenance free and far more cost effective than the natural product. DaVinci leads the industry in tile thickness, the tile width variety and the greatest selection of subtle earth-toned colors. Company products have a 50-year warranty and are 100 percent recyclable. DaVinci proudly makes its products in America and is a member of the National Association of Home Builders, the Cool Roof Rating Council and the U.S. Green Building Council. For additional information call 1-800-328-4624 or visit www.davinciroofscapes.com


----------

